# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Блюда в микроволновке

## Sanych

Микроволновая печь уже давно прописалась у многих на кухне. А что же можно приготовить с её помощью? Не всю же жизнь в ней бутики разогревать

----------


## Sanych

*ГОВЯЖЬЕ ЖАРКОЕ С ТРАВАМИ И ПРЯНОСТЯМИ (4-6 ПОРЦИЙ)* 

Ингредиенты: 
- 1 кусок постного говяжьего филе, 
- 1,5 стакана панировочных сухарей, 
- 1 корень сельдерея, 
- 4 небольшие луковицы, 
- 1/4 стакана толченых кедровых орехов, 
- 1 ч. ложка сушеного укропа, 
- 1 ч. ложка сушеной мяты, 
- 30 г растопленного масла, 
- 8-12 молоденьких желтых кабачков, 
- 3-4 цуккини. 

*Приготовление*  
Удалить с мяса весь жир, сделать на куске продольный разрез и заполнить его смесью панировочных сухарей, мелко порубленного сельдерея, рубленого лука, кедровых орехов, укропа, мяты и масла. Взвесить для расчета времени приготовления. Вставить термометр в самую толстую часть куска. Жарить при максимальной мощности в течение 10 минут, затем уменьшить мощность до средней и держать из расчета на 500 г мяса еще 10 минут для слабого прожаривания, 11 минут для среднего прожаривания или 13 минут для сильного прожаривания. Переворачивать в процессе приготовления. Дать мясу постоять, не вынимая из печи, еще 10 минут. Кабачки и цуккини, нарезанные полосками, подержать на пару 5-6 минут. 
Подать мясо нарезанным на ломти, в качестве гарнира положить кабачки и цуккини.



*ГОВЯДИНА С БЕКОНОМ* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 1/2 кг говядины, 
- 100 г копченого бекона, 
- 1 луковица, 
- 1 морковь, 
- 2 ст. ложки растительного масла, 
- 2 стакана мясного бульона, 
- 1 стакан сметаны, 
- лимонный сок, перец и соль по вкусу. 
* Приготовление*  
Режим мощности - полная мощность. 
Растительное масло налить в кастрюлю и нагревать в течение 1-2 минут. Положить в кастрюлю с маслом мясо, посолить, поперчить, обжарить с двух сторон. Лук и морковь очистить и мелко нарезать. Бекон мелко нарезать. Лук, морковь и бекон положить к мясу и нагревать 5 минут. Добавить сметану, хорошо перемешанную с бульоном. Кастрюлю накрыть крышкой и нагревать 6-8 минут. Готовое мясо вынуть из соуса, проткнуть в нескольких местах вилкой и оставить на несколько минут. Соус процедить. Мясо порезать на порционные куски, при подаче к столу полить процеженным соусом.


*РУЛЕТЫ ИЗ ВЕТЧИНЫ И ЛУКА* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 200 г ветчины, 
- 2 стебля зеленого лука, 
- 25 г сливочного масла, 
- 3 ст. ложки сухого белого вина, 
- 2 яйца, 
- 100 г молока, 
- 50 г сливок, 
- 40 г сыра, 
- тертый мускатный орех, 
- черный молотый перец, 
- соль. 
*Приготовление* 
Зеленый лук очистить, промыть и стряхнуть воду. Сливочное масло разогреть за 30 секунд на полной мощности. 
Выложить в масло лук, сбрызнуть вином и прогреть под закрытой крышкой в течение 2-2,5 минут, на полной мощности. Затем зеленый лук обернуть ломтиками ветчины и выложить обратно в посуду. 
Отдельно взбить яйца с молоком и сливками, добавить тертый сыр. Посолить по вкусу, поперчить и добавить мускатный орех. 
Полить рулеты из ветчины яично-молочной смесью. 
Готовить под крышкой в течение 5-6 минут на средней мощности

----------


## Sanych

*ПИРОГ С СЫРОМ (ХАЧАПУРИ)* 
_Ингредиенты:_ 
Тесто: 
- 3 стакана муки, 
- 1 стакан воды, 
- 1/2 ч. ложки питьевой соды, 
- 1 яйцо, 
- 50 г сливочного масла. 
_Начинка:_ 
- 500 г сыра, 
- 2 ст. ложки сливочного масла, 
- 1 яйцо. 
* Приготовление* 
Приготовить крутое пресное тесто. Для этого в муку добавить питьевую соду, выложить на доске в виде холмика, в котором сделать углубление, влить в него подсоленную воду, смешанные сырые яйца и начать смешивать, постепенно забирая муку от краев к середине. В полученную массу постепенно добавлять муку, пока она вся не будет поглощена тестом. Месить, добиваясь однородности. 
Готовое тесто разделить на 2 части и раскатать на тонкие круглые лепешки. Подготовить начинку. Для этого сыр (брынза, сулугуни) размять деревянной ложкой, добавить яичные желтки и сливочное масло и тщательно перемешать. 
Положить лепешку на блюдо, смазать сливочным маслом и уложить ровным слоем начинку, накрыть второй лепешкой, смазанной маслом изнутри, и защипнуть края. Сверху смазать яйцом. 
Запекать в печи при полной мощности 4-5 минут, проткнув вилкой нескольких местах и довести до готовности в течение 4-5 минут. 


*ПИРОГ РЫБНЫЙ* 
_Ингредиенты:_ 
- 300 г муки, 
- 40 г сливочного масла, 
- 200 г воды, 
- 100 г копченого сала, 
- 400 г филе рыбы, 
- 2 луковицы, 
- 1 яйцо, 
- черный молотый перец, 
- соль. 
*Приготовление* 
Замесить тесто из масла, муки, воды и соли. Разделить тесто на две части и дать отстояться 15 минут. 
Раскатать две тонкие лепешки. Приготовить фарш. Порезать рыбное филе, сало и лук. Посолить и поперчить по вкусу. Все хорошо перемешать. В форму положить жиронепроницаемую бумагу, а на нее лепешку теста, сверху - сыр и еще одну лепешку. Края лепешек защипнуть. 
Пирог смазать яйцом, проткнуть в нескольких местах вилкой. 
Выпекать 10 минут на средней мощности, а затем прогреть 4 минуты на полной мощности. 
Смазать пирог сливочным маслом, накрыть салфеткой и дать отстояться.


*ПИРОГ ТВОРОЖНЫЙ* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 400 г муки, 
- 200 г маргарина, 
- 150 г воды, 
- 120 г сахара, 
- 300 г творога, 
- 80 г сливочного масла, 
- 3 яйца, 
- тертая цедра лимона, 
- 1 ст. ложка изюма, 
- соль. 
* Приготовление* 
Вымесить слоеное тесто. Мелко порубить кусочки маргарина, добавить муку, соль, сахар, воду и перемешать. Быстро вымесить тесто. Оно должно быть блестящим и гладким. Дать отлежаться в холодильнике 3 часа, затем несколько раз раскатать тесто, сложенное в 3-4 слоя. 
Выложить тесто в круглую форму и сформировать бортики. 
Для начинки пропустить творог через мясорубку. Взбить масло с сахаром, добавить 2 яйца, творог, цедру, изюм. Все перемешать. 
Начинку выложить на форму ровным слоем и смазать взбитым яйцом. 
Пирог выпекать на средней мощности 5 минут, потом еще 6 минут на полной мощности. 
Готовому пирогу дать отстояться.

----------


## Sanych

*РУЛЕТ ИЗ МЯСА ЦЫПЛЕНКА* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 1 цыпленок, 
- 100 г бекона, 
- 2-3 ломтика белого хлеба, 
- 4 ст. ложки муки, 
- 100 г сыра, 
- 2 зубчика чеснока, 
- 1/2 стакана сливок, 
- 2 ст. ложки кетчупа, 
- соль по вкусу. 
* Приготовление* 
Режим мощности - полная мощность. 
Цыпленок должен быть крупным, примерно 1 кг. Аккуратно отделить белое мясо с грудки, обвалять в муке и положить в кастрюлю. Сыр натереть на терке, чеснок растолочь, хлеб раскрошить. Смешать сыр, хлеб и чеснок, добавить немного сливок, хорошо перемешать и сформировать колбаску. Выложить ее на мясо цыпленка, скатать рулетиком, обернуть тонким ломтиком бекона и связать ниткой. 
Рулет положить в кастрюлю, накрыть крышкой и нагревать 5 минут. Затем перевернуть и нагревать еще 5 минут. 
Оставшиеся сливки смешать с кетчупом. Этим соусом полить рулет и подавать к столу. 


*ЗАПЕКАНКА ИЗ КУРИЦЫ И ВЕТЧИНЫ* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 150 г куриного вареного мяса, 
- 150 г ветчины, 
- 3 ст. ложки тертого сыра, 
- тертая цедра 1 лимона, 
- 1 стакан соуса бешамель, 
- жир, 
- черный молотый перец, 
- соль. 
*Приготовление* 
Куриное мясо и ветчину перемолоть. Добавить к фаршу соус бешамель, тертую цедру лимона, по вкусу посолить и поперчить. Все хорошо перемешать. Форму для запекания смазать жиром и выложить в нее мясную массу. Разровнять поверхность и посыпать сверху тертым сыром. 
Готовить в печи на полной мощности в течение 3,5-4 минут. 
Готовую запеканку вынуть с помощью ножа из формы и, порезав на порционные куски, выложить на сервировочные тарелки. 
К запеканке подать томатный соус, салат, картофельное пюре. 


*КУРИЦА С КАРТОФЕЛЕМ* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 400 г куриного мяса, 
- 300 г картофеля, 
- 2 луковицы, 
- 200 г помидоров, 
- 2 яйца, 
- 1 ч. ложка розмарина, 
- зелень петрушки, 
- молотый черный перец, 
- соль. 
*Приготовление* 
Куриное мясо порезать на порционные куски, вымыть и посолить. Затем уложить куски в посуду, залить водой, чтобы вода только покрывала мясо, и варить в печи на полной мощности под крышкой в течение 1,5-2 минут. Затем к мясу добавить порезанный кольцами лук, нарезанные помидоры и картофель. Посолить по вкусу, поперчить и добавить розмарин. 
Посуду закрыть крышкой и готовить в течение 6-6,5 минут на полной мощности до мягкости мяса и овощей. 
После этого в посуду залить взбитые яйца и готовить в открытой посуде еще в течение 2-2,5 минут. 
Готовое блюдо посыпать мелко нарезанной зеленью петрушки. 


*КУРИЦА С ОСТРЫМ СЫРОМ* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 1/2 кг куриного филе, 
- 1 ст. ложка тертого пармезанского сыра, 
- 2 ст. ложки раскрошенного сыра чеддер, 
- 2-3 ст. ложки панировочных сухарей, 
- 1 яйцо, 
- 4-5 консервированных очищенных помидоров, 
- 1 ст. ложка муки, 
- 2 зубчика чеснока, 
- несколько листиков мяты, 
- 2 ст. ложки растительного масла, 
- 1/2 стакана куриного бульона, 
- соль по вкусу. 
*Приготовление* 
Режимы мощности - 'полная мощность' или 'жарение'. 
Куриное филе порезать на небольшие кусочки. Яйцо взбить. Панировочные сухари смешать с пармезанским сыром. Кусочки курицы смочить в яйце, затем обвалять в сухарях с сыром. 
Положить мясо на разогретую сковородку с маслом и обжарить на обычной плите. 
В отдельную посуду налить немного томатного сока из банки с консервированными помидорами, насыпать муку, хорошо перемешать. Добавить помидоры, толченый чеснок, растертые листья мяты, соль, влить немного воды. Все перемешать и нагревать при полной мощности до 3 минут. Соус протереть через мелкое сито. 
Обжаренное мясо положить в посуду, полить соусом, посыпать сыром чеддер, накрыть кастрюлю крышкой и нагревать при полной мощности 5-7 минут или в режиме 'жарение' минут 10. Затем посыпать оставшимся тертым пармезанским сыром и нагревать, не накрывая, при полной мощности еще 1 минуту.

----------


## Sanych

*КАРТОФЕЛЬ С МЯСОМ* (2 ПОРЦИИ) 
Ингредиенты: 
- 400 г картофеля, 
- 2 болгарских перца, 
- 200 г мясного фарша, 
- мускатный орех, 
- 2-3 ст. ложки молока. 
*Приготовление* 
Картофель и перец, порезанные на мелкие кусочки, фарш уложить слоями в стеклянной кастрюле. Каждый слой приправить солью и перцем. Яйца, молоко и специи смешать и вылить в кастрюлю. 
Нагревать 15 минут на полной мощности. Дать постоять под крышкой 5- 10 минут. 


*КАРТОФЕЛЬ СО СЛИВКАМИ* 
Ингредиенты: 
- 800 г картофеля, 
- 200 г сливок, 
- 40 г сливочного масла, 
- 2 ст. ложки мелко нарезанного репчатого лука, 
- тертый мускатный орех, 
- белый молотый перец, 
- соль. 
*Приготовление* 
Лук прогреть с маслом 6 минут на полной мощности. Картофель нарезать круглыми ломтиками, выложить в посуду, посолить, поперчить, посыпать мускатным орехом, сверху выложить лук и залить сливками. 
Готовить в закрытой посуде 15 минут на полной мощности. 
Подавать с филе рыбы или со светлыми сортами мяса. 



*КАРТОФЕЛЬ С ЧЕСНОКОМ* (2 ПОРЦИИ) 
Ингредиенты: 
- 1 зубчик чеснока, 
- 400 г картофеля, 
- соль и перец, 
- мускатный орех, 
- 100 мл молока, 
- 50 г тертого сыра, 
- 30 г масла. 
*Приготовление* 
Чеснок порезать вдоль на тонкие кусочки. Широкую большую стеклянную кастрюлю хорошо натереть чесноком. В кастрюлю выложить тонкие кружочки картофеля, стараясь, чтобы кусочки не лежали друг на друге. Картофель хорошо приправить солью, перцем и грецким орехом. По желанию можно посыпать раздавленным чесноком. 
Сначала вылить в кастрюлю молоко, затем добавить сливки. Картофель должен быть весь покрыт молоком и сливками. Сверху посыпать сыром. 
Запекать 14 минут на полной мощности. 



*КАРТОФЕЛЬ ПЕЧЕНЫЙ В СОУСЕ* (1 ПОРЦИЯ) 
Ингредиенты: 
- 1 средняя картофелина (около 100 г), 
- 50 г творога, 
- соль и перец по вкусу, 
- паприка, 
- 1 ст. ложка сливок. 
*Приготовление* 
Вымытый картофель положить на вращающуюся подставку в печи и печь на полной мощности 2 минуты. Сразу же после извлечения из печи завернуть картофелины в алюминиевую фольгу, чтобы они остались горячими. 
Для гарнира приготовить творожно-сливочную массу. 
Картофель срезать сверху или разрезать на половинки и положить на него творожно-сливочную массу.

----------


## Alex

*"Шарлотта" из микроволновки*
*Ингредиенты для ""Шарлотка" из микроволновки"* 
*Яйцо — 2 шт.
Сгущенное молоко — 1 банка
Сода пищевая — 1 ч. л.
Мука пшеничная — 1,5 стакан
Корица молотая — 1 ч. л.
Яблоко зеленое (очищенное и порезанное на мелкие кусочки) — 2 шт*
*Рецепт ""Шарлотка" из микроволновки"*
*1. готовим тесто: взбиваем сгущенное молоко с 2-мя яйцами
2. добавляем соду, корицу и муку, вымешиваем хорошенько...
3. режем яблочки
4. укладываем в посудину для запекания, предварительно смазав... 
5. убираем в печь на 10 минут!!!!
Готово!!!*

----------


## Alex

> А что же можно приготовить с её помощью? Не всю же жизнь в ней бутики разогревать


Несколько книжек Вам в помощь

*1000 лучших рецептов микроволновой кухни freespace.by*

*Очень просто. Блюда из свинины в микроволновой печи freespace.by*

*Микроволновая кухня freespace.by*

*Федотенко Ю. А. Микроволновая кухня  freespace.by*

----------


## Irina

*    Шоколадный торт за 10 минут!*

    На этот торт вы потратите всего 10 минут, а результат вас очень порадует. Весь секрет в том, что бисквит мы будем печь в микроволновке.

*    Ингредиенты:*

        * мука – 100 гр.;
        * сахар – 100 гр.;
        * шоколад – 100 гр.;
        * сливочное мало – 200 гр.;
        * яйца – 3 шт.;
        * какао – 2 ст.ложки;
        * сахарная пудра – 3 ст.ложки.;
        * сода – 1 ч.ложка;
        * ликер или коньяк – 6-7 чайных ложек.



*    Способ приготовления:*

    Растопить 50 гр. масла и плитку шоколада.

    Тщательно перемешать.

    В кастрюльку поместить яйца с сахаром.

    Взбить добела.

    Добавить понемногу муку и продолжить активно взбивать.

    Ложку соды погасить ликером и сразу добавить в тесто.

    Масло и шоколад влить в мучную смесь.

    Перемешать.

    Вылить в глубокую тарелку или форму для микроволновой печи.

    Тесто должно заполнить ее до половины.

    Поставить в микроволновку на максимальную мощность на 6 минут.

    Достать бисквит и дать ему остыть в тарелке.

    Ножом поддеть по кругу.

    Вынуть бисквит и положить на тарелку.

    Разрезать на 3 коржа.

    Пропитать коржи ликером.

*Для крема* помещаем в тарелку 100 гр. масла, пудру и какао.

    Перемешиваем до получения однородной массы.

    Намазываем коржи кремом.

    Для украшения натираем шоколад.

    Собираем торт. Можно есть сразу или оставить торт на ночь в холодильнике.

----------

